

Ask HN: OpenVPN vs. Hamachi/Remobo/etc - jpwagner

Does anyone recommend Hamachi2, Remobo, or any similar product over OpenVPN?
======
e1ven
Depends on what you're after. I've set up a few VPNs with OpenVPN, even in
somewhat strange circumstances ([http://e1ven.com/2007/11/26/giving-all-
players-routable-ip-a...](http://e1ven.com/2007/11/26/giving-all-players-
routable-ip-addresses/)) and it's very flexible, but the Windows drivers don't
always play nice with new versions of Windows.

Win7 was broken for a while, and 64 bit drivers were difficult to make work.

I'd use a PPTP vpn where possible, since it's very easy to setup, cheap, and
everything supports it or a Cisco ipsec VPN with a RSA-2-factor device if you
want to lock things down.

Hamachi is.. Easy. Very, Very, Very easy. Outside of that, there isn't really
advantage.

Never heard of Remobo- Could be interesting, but there isn't much information
on their site yet; Are there limits on users? Data? How do they make money to
run the VPN servers?

~~~
e1ven
Depending on how many users you have, the best option may be to sign up for a
machine at SoftLayer for $100/month, and give everyone a SoftLayer VPN acct.
They provide them for next-to-nothing.

------
_neil
I use hamachi for going between work/home machines. Super easy. I'm only on
mac/linux machines, though. I haven't used it on Windows for quite a while.

